# Uber eats expatriation



## belgarion

Hi everyone, I currently work full time as an uber eats driver, on a bike, in a small french city (80 000 people). I am a french citizen. I do have the project since a long time to definitely leave France and establish myself in a new country, and it's happenning this year (serious project), and I'm now searching if there is a posibility to keep doing the same work in another country (uber eats driver), which would suit me way better than having to apply for jobs as a foreigner. I'm not certain of my destination (although seriously thinking about Ireland). Their are LOTS of data online about how to change your CITY as an uber/uber eats driver, but almost nothing about the COUNTRY. I would be grateful if someone could help.

More precisely, I'm wondering if I will have to create a new uber driver account, keep the one I already have? Here in France, to do this job, I had to officially create a small company, but idk if it's the same everywhere. My main concern is about work permit, and all of those administrative matters aren't well explained anywhere.

I'm assuming it must be possible, since, here where I live, most uber eats drivers, I'd say 70%, are african immigrants who entered france from 1-2 to 5-6 years ago (not making any assumptions or clichés, I just regularly speak with them, and that's what they told me). So, if they became uber eats drivers in france while they are african citizens, why couldn't I emigrate in Ireland (keepin that example), and do the same thing? Any thoughts?
According to the laws of the country I'll move to, I guess I'll have to fulfill different requirements?
Thanks for your advice!

(And sorry if I made some english mistakes, since it isn't my birth language)


----------



## Bevdeforges

As you will see by all the current publicity about Uber in France and elsewhere, Uber has to conform to the labor laws in each country in which it does business. You may want to check the Uber website in Ireland or whatever other countries you are considering to see what they have to say about taking on new drivers/bikers.


----------

